# broken Right side mirror replacement



## caldeirada (May 24, 2013)

*03 Altima broken Right side mirror replacement*

Hi. Someone broke off the passenger side mirror from my 2003 Nissan Altima. It's a non-heated power mirror. I found an identical mirror in the exact color from a salvaged parts dealer. The only difference is that it's Heated. Can i install the Heated power mirror in my non-heated Altima? I guess my question is, will the connections or harnesses be compatible with each other?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## jasi444 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah dude you must install the mirror with out any problem i think mirror issue is not a big problem..which brand are you purchased for the mirror?


----------

